# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  shower screen over bath questions

## lolichka

Hi, 
We have an older style shower screen that folds in 1/2 over the bath and I would like to do one of two things. 
1. Either remove it completely and hang a shower curtain/rail 
or 
2. Is it even possible once removed to remove the brass edging and swap that over with polished chrome edging (to suit our taps) and what looks like a piano hinge? Or is there some other way to do this without buying an entire new screen - which the latter just isn't in our budget? 
I've attached a picture of the style if that helps... 
Thanks,

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Contact your local glass and aluminium supplier (the people who make shower screens), they have a wide range or colours and profiles. 
Most are stuck on with Sikaflex 11FC. 
Hope this helps 
Good luck,  :Smilie:

----------


## lolichka

Thanks oldsaltoz for the reply it is very much appreciated. I'll do some more research on who is around and see if they also sell 'factory seconds'. 
Hubby seems to think to remove it completely as it will make it easier to bath the 3 kids together, which I guess makes sense too but opens up other issues such as finding matching tiles to re-tile where the screen would have been. I'm not too sure the state of what the tiles will be like when attempting to remove the thing! I don't think our tiles in the bathroom (design/pattern) wise are 'run of the mil' so to speak but will cost it all out and see how I go   :Redface: ) 
Thanks,

----------


## Oldsaltoz

The screen are mostly fixed to a 'U' channel and screwed though the tiles. 
Undo screws on the sides first then remove glass, this will expose the screws inside the channel, unscrew, clean up and fill the screw holes with a filler or fix a few candle holders to cover them. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## Formed

I worked in a shower screen factory years ago, it can be very difficult removing the aluminium frame with out bending it.  Most of the time you would get 3 piece off and then bend the last piece.  Colour matching it with a new frame was almost impossible.  If you do manage to get it off, use soapy water on the rubber to make putting the frame on easier.

----------

